# Status 7



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

I am getting this error message after doing dhacker 4ver root 2.1 and trying to load 5.7, any ideas

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

How are you trying to load 5.7.893? And where did you get the 5.7.893 file?


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Go into the easy upgrade thread, about the 5th page discusses that issue. You'll need to do the 3 step method


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I had to upgrade to each leak to get to 5.7.893. 5.5 > 5.6 > 5.7


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I had to upgrade to each leak to get to 5.7.893. 5.5 > 5.6 > 5.7


Yup. This worked. Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

